# mtb rental near Nice, France?



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

looking to do some riding on a vaca to Nice, France. I can't seem to find a good place to rent a full suspension mountain bike. I was able to find a tour guide but they want upwards of 400 Euro for a half day tour. All I really need is a couple of bikes, a map, and some recommendations on where to ride. I'm an advanced rider and my wife is solid intermediate. can anyone point me to a good shop that can provide rentals?


----------



## Phillbo (Apr 7, 2004)

You are going to Nice and want to ride? There is so much other activities to partake in... Give your riding a break for a few days. You wont die...


----------



## kpdemello (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, but it's something I'd actually like to do. I've read there is some great riding in the mountains nearby.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## magnil (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome riding in Sospel (40 min) and even better in Breil (60 min).

Great guides that probably also can rent you decent bikes VTT MTB enduro all mountain séjours Mercantour Alpes du Sud

Rode with them this summer, really good. We were only two persons but got really decent price for shuttle and guide.


----------

